# fishing lures?



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone turn thier own top waters? I made my first attempt tonight and it looks OK. I will try the balance and float test tommrow. Also where does everyone get thier supplies? Iordered a few pen kits but I didn't knoe I needed a mandrel.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Several of us here have turned a few lures. Surf Hunter is the king though. Rockler & Woodcraft both carry supplies.

Jeff


----------



## seachaser1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Penn State Industries has lure kits as well.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

well......


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been known to spin a plug or 100. Search my name on this forum and you will see some of my work. Actually, just got back in the shop as of Sunday so maybe new stuff soon. 
Let me know if you have specific questions and I'll try to help you out.

Here is a thread that will help you a ton.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=137251


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

*lures*

my first attempt


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Larry Dahlberg had a great show last weekend about pouring them.

I tried to find it on youtube, but couldn't.



BTW, good looking start.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

nice start, I would use smaller eye bolts (HD or Lowes sell the ones 1/2-1")
...really like the one towards the bottom..Black with white or silver scales or white with red head...sweet


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

if they are for looks, you did a great job.
if yo plan to fish them, you may want to find a different way to attach the hooks and your line. I would think the small eye bolts will potentially fail or pull out.

I saw the show, too. I looked all over the net for it and couldn't. I may stop by the hobby shop this weekend to see if they have the goods.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

I could not find any smaller eye bolts around here. I floated tehm and they sit pretty good. Need to add rattles. Spots I dont think these will pull out they go in 13/16". they are solid, but they are zinc not stainless. What kind of paint do ya'll use?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

how are you going to paint? I use an airbrush then envirotex lite. I am doing some now with no paint


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Dive, I build lures and use them. Nothing better than to catch a fish on one, here's where I get most of my hardware. Hope this helps.
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Bill, I havn't gotten that far yet. I may paint these by hand due to the fact I don't have anything else. But I plan to get an airbrush later on. I am thinking of a black body and chart. head.

I didn't really plan on making lures I just got to playing with my lathe and it came to mind. Typical for me, no plan just go for it. Thanks for all the help and the website. I am going to make a some more this weekend.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice start. One thing with surface plugs is you should probably seal them if you have not already. Depending on the type of wood you used, they can become water logged and less buoyant. After sealing a good prime, paint em up and then do an epoxy top coat.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Good shape on those Dive. I do the same thing on most of my projects......just start and see what happens.  

So johnmyjohn --- we've seen the beauty of the 'wall hangers' so I can only imagine how well the lures turn out. Pictures picture pictures.......lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I got envirotex on 3 right now. I think they will be neat once dry, osage orange, mesquite and a spalted maple...no paint per request..in 3 different styles..all ike woods..pics in the am


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

bill said:


> I got envirotex on 3 right now. I think they will be neat once dry, osage orange, mesquite and a spalted maple...no paint per request..in 3 different styles..all ike woods..*pics in the am*


Sweet, can't wait to see em!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

bill said:


> I got envirotex on 3 right now. I think they will be neat once dry, osage orange, mesquite and a spalted maple...no paint per request..in 3 different styles..all ike woods..pics in the am


Can't wait to see these !


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok after the pull out comments, I tied on of the plugs to my boat and hooked up the 9/0 with 80 lb test. I put a pretty good pull, and then again. The screw did finally pull out, How do ya'll tie your hooks on? Is there a better way than eye bolts?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wire all the way through is the only way to go for big fish

small fish, trout/reds ect I use the long small eyes with 2 ton epoxy on my kits..hole is drilled and then it's threaded


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Bill

I'm working on a wire thru lure, I'll post when its done


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow ... this is great. Nice work. I think I've found a new hobby.

I read an article a while back about a guy who turned his own lures (topwater) out of broom stick handles and made them about 9" long ... and carried 50+ lbs stingers out of the surf on a regular basis ... I'll try to find it ...


----------

